# Finally own My Areocycle!



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 5, 2013)

This deal was in the works for months. Glad the seller stayed true to his word and I trusted he would. It was hard to buy a house, have a family with three kids and still pull this off! Have to do a few things but this is it. Also Scored a bunch of schwinn dealer stuff too.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 5, 2013)

congrats Jeff! on the new house and the aerocycle!

Nick.



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> This deal was in the works for months. Glad the seller stayed true to his word and I trusted he would. It was hard to buy a house, have a family with three kids and still pull this off! Have to do a few things but this is it. Also Scored a bunch of schwinn dealer stuff too.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice Jeffro, nice. Did that come from So Milw?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 5, 2013)

*Nope  from Northern Illinois*

Thanks. I detailed it about a year ago for the collector that got it "barn fresh" so once I had my hands on it, I had to own it!


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats bud. 

now i saw the pics wow bro killer origanal very very nice


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 5, 2013)

*congrats on the house and managing it all*

Just got a house too, but no Aerocycle
I'll just have to wait.
congrats Jeff!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad you got it instead of someone who has money falling out of their pockets! Bravo! Score one for the average dude!!!


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree with Bri, it's the items that are hard to afford that are the most valuable, regardless of the actual cost, whether $50, or $50k.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sweet bike-Congrats! That bike is on my hit list as well--maybe one day if-- I ever quit buying Super Frames! V/r Shawn


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 5, 2013)

*This One?*

http://www.auctionsamerica.com/even...rder=alphabetical&feature=grouping=&category=


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2013)

I dig that "barn dust patina" nice and thick!


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Your new bike!*

Congrats Jeff, Aren't you glad that I left it dusty and rusty just for you?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 5, 2013)

I think this aerocycle requires further detailing so please bring it to MLC or ship to my address and I'll take care of it.
Wax on, Wax off, Chris


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 5, 2013)

WOW!!!!! You are a VERY lucky guy!!!!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 5, 2013)

*Nope not that one.*



Aeropsycho said:


> http://www.auctionsamerica.com/even...rder=alphabetical&feature=grouping=&category=




That one went over sees. It was missing too many parts like the door!


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 5, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Thanks. I detailed it about a year ago for the collector that got it "barn fresh" so once I had my hands on it, I had to own it!




OK , then the other bike is still there, right in your neighborhood.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 5, 2013)

*WOW thanks for the comments!*

Pretty swell fellas! It boosted me up after second quessing my aquisitions.


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 5, 2013)

Killer graphics! front fender came out great


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 5, 2013)

*fender yeh about that...*



markivpedalpusher said:


> Killer graphics! front fender came out great




Looks better in pics then in person. Thats going to need to be redone. Soon but not today!


----------



## 55tbird (Mar 5, 2013)

*Nice Score Jeff!!*

Beautiful bike!! I'm glad your persistence paid off. Good things happen to good people and you're very deserving. Congrats on the new house as well!  Mike


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 5, 2013)

*Aerocycle*

Hey jeff,
congrats,
i am glad john's aerocycle went to a good home!
Also congrats on the house.
Which was the bigger down payment on?
The house or the aerocycle?
Wes


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 5, 2013)

looks great to me, but what do I know I collect Huffys!
maybe March is going to be about Aerocycles, we've seen enough Huffy drama for a while!


----------



## Aeropsycho (Mar 5, 2013)

*Hmmmm....*

Congrats on the Aero!!!

That ain't a bad idea on a Aero ride again!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff its ALL good. Your bike has one of the best graphics known! It's a beauty...


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 5, 2013)

Was it missing the front fender initially?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats on the streamline very AWESOME bike !!!!


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 5, 2013)

*Another one*

I plucked this one out of a barn in North Dakota.  Original lens in tank and tail light.  They are still out there.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 5, 2013)

GREAT thread! AWESOME BIKES!!!!!  :eek:


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 5, 2013)

*yup..*



Djshakes said:


> Was it missing the front fender initially?




Would like an orig. Fender but will habe to settle with a distressed one


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome bike regardless!
I hope I walk into the right barn someday...


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 5, 2013)

*Aerocycle*

It is one of the nicest original aerocycles out there!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wowzers....!

There are some great bikes coming out into the light.......


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 5, 2013)

Great Find I am envious.
frankster41


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 5, 2013)

All hail the new King!! Amazing acquisition! The advertisement and clock are pretty nice also! How many Aerocycles are still around?


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Mar 5, 2013)

Jeff, when I found your Aerocycle, it was also missing the seat, so I put one on it, other than that, the only thing I did to it was look at it. I burned some pictures of it on a disc and gave it to John, I didn't know if you got that with the bike or not. If you want or need them, let me know.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 5, 2013)

*Thanks*

He said he had some and I took pics before I went through it. Not sure if leaving it would have been the way to go but it was Johns call, not mine.


----------



## ABC Services (Mar 6, 2013)

*Pics*

He does have the disc with the pics weather he remembers it or not.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 6, 2013)

*thanks brian....*

Now where are my car keys?


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Now where are my car keys?




 Car keys!

 I figured, you sold the car, to get the bike.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 6, 2013)

*Good idea!*

Good idea!
If you sell the car, 
you can always ride the bike!
Except in this winter storm!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 6, 2013)

*Aerocycle36*

Aerocycle36,
HEY, I BET YOUR BILL!
NICE TO SEE THE AEROCYCLE FOUND
A PERMANENT HOME!

SAY, ARE YOU COMING TO THE 
OAKFOREST, IL. SWAP THIS YEAR?
IT IS THE SUNDAY AFTER MOTHERS
DAY AGAIN THIS YEAR.

ED BORROS IS GOING TO SEND OUT
FLYERS, SO PUT IT ON YOUR CALENDAR!
WES


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Glad you got it instead of someone who has money falling out of their pockets! Bravo! Score one for the average dude!!!










 I'm guessing this wasn't exactly cheap...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I'm guessing this wasn't exactly cheap...




I was assuming it was less than $12,500 or more


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 6, 2013)

s​


bricycle said:


> I was assuming it was less than $12,500 or more




Show me a guy who has $12,500 to spend on an old bicycle, and I'll show you a guy who has money falling out of his pockets.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> s​
> Show me a guy who has $12,500 to spend on an old bicycle, and I'll show you a guy who has money falling out of his pockets.




That's what I mean... I'm assuming this went for hopefully half that....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2013)

bricycle said:


> That's what I mean... I'm assuming this went for hopefully half that....




...kinda guessing no


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 6, 2013)

*Price*

I felt it was a little less then value but way up in the clouds regardless. BUT, I paid what the buyer asked for due to the fact that I could put some money down and work it out later. This Hobby is unique. Most of the guys are very down to earth and because of that I have developed many friendships through out the years. Friendships that have outlasted the hobby in some cases. They are "just bikes" but hey thats what gets us excited!


----------



## babyjesus (Mar 7, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I felt it was a little less then value but way up in the clouds regardless. BUT, I paid what the buyer asked for due to the fact that I could put some money down and work it out later. This Hobby is unique. Most of the guys are very down to earth and because of that I have developed many friendships through out the years. Friendships that have outlasted the hobby in some cases. They are "just bikes" but hey thats what gets us excited!




I agree there are many nice people out there who will let you put money down and give them what you can when you can in order to get a high end bike. I would have gotten nowhere in the beginning without being able to do that sort of thing. Some of my best bikes were paid for over months.


----------

